# Spinning rod for mangroves......



## mpl1978

I am looking for a spinning rod that has enough backbone to pull a snook or larger mangrove snapper out of the mangroves, but still has a soft tip to toss live bait or smaller jigs or soft plastics accurately under the groves. Any suggestions.........would like to pair with Daiwa BG 3000 or okuma azores 40. Not sure at this point.....


----------



## DBStoots

I really like the GLoomis ProGreen 822C. This is a 6'10" medium/fast rod for lures from 1/8 to 3/8 oz. I think the shorter rods are better for close quarters and skip casting under the overhanging mangroves. It has enough backbone to pull out just about any snook or red you might encounter. The BG300 would be a good match.


----------



## krash

Far to many options that will work well, depends on budget, desire, personal like's. I use 7' fast action, 4000 series reels, 20 pound braid, and fluro leader.

Shimano Teramar, Star Stellar Lite, GLomis/Echo, Falcon, Lews.... and many custom builds.


----------



## DBStoots

Yes, the Shimano Teramar Southeast Inshore Spinning Rod is a great choice for a lower cost, but good quality rod for fishing the mangroves. Model SHM-0393 is a 7', medium-fast rod that would be a good choice and would also pair up nicely with the BG3000.


----------

